# Introducing The Memoir Piano - a FREE gift for the Holidays.



## Audio Ollie (Dec 20, 2021)

The Memoir Piano is a prologue to our upcoming 1923 grand piano collection featuring the charming, rich tones of a Mason & Hamlin grand. This is one of the most beautiful instruments I’ve ever had the privilege of sampling, so I’m incredibly proud to give you this in celebration of hitting 1000 subscribers. 

Happy Holidays!

Ollie

*Download*


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 20, 2021)

Outstanding sounding and very generous. Thanks Ollie. Happy holidays.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 20, 2021)

Beautiful! Thanks Ollie!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you, Ollie! What a beautiful sounding piano!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh also, could you post info on the size of the libary and maybe more technical info like velocity layers, etc.?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 20, 2021)

Folder is 776 mb.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Dec 20, 2021)

Mason & Hamlin Pianos are literally my favorite. I've been looking for a sampled one for a very long time. I can't wait to download this. Many thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 20, 2021)

OLLIE SMOKES!!! Thank you, love it! ❤️

All the best to you, your family and Audio Ollie for 2022!


----------



## CGR (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you Audio Ollie for this Xmas Gift. A beautiful, warm tone. I can report it has 6 velocity layers and 3RR, with 3 recorded samples per octave (so the raw samples are stretched to cover multiple keys in the Mapping Editor). A great teaser instrument to what I'm hoping will be a fully fledged, deeper sampled version release next year?

Here's a little bit of simple playing through some "Autumn Leaves" changes with the default Concert Grand Setting:

View attachment 1923 Mason & Hamlin Grand Test.mp3


----------



## CGR (Dec 20, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Oh also, could you post info on the size of the libary and maybe more technical info like velocity layers, etc.?


See my post above


----------



## CGR (Dec 20, 2021)

A little more playing with the default Concert Grand setting (based on a tune by Paolo Conte):
View attachment 1923 Mason & Hamlin Grand - Test 2 - Paolo Conte.mp3


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 20, 2021)

Very pleased


CGR said:


> Thank you Audio Ollie for this Xmas Gift. A beautiful, warm tone. I can report it has 6 velocity layers and 3RR, with 3 recorded samples per octave (so the raw samples are stretched to cover multiple keys in the Mapping Editor). A great teaser instrument to what I'm hoping will be a fully fledged, deeper sampled version release next year?
> 
> Here's a little bit of simple playing through some "Autumn Leaves" changes with the default Concert Grand Setting:
> 
> View attachment 1923 Mason & Hamlin Grand Test.mp3


Many special years with Mason & Hamlin 5'9" Walnut grand purchased _new_ _ apprx 1970 ?
So sad not to have documentation to pin down Model, etc. 😞
Enjoyed until apprx 1990, when traded to acquire Rodgers 2-manual organ to allow home practice for weekly church services. Rewarding time, yet feel loss of special home grand and many enjoyable hours.
Likely it would have been Model A ? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## windspace (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 20, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## pranic (Dec 20, 2021)

Ollie, this is a very generous gift and sounds quite lovely! Thank you for helping me fill my SSD with more quality and amazing instruments! What a warm and beautifully sampled piano!


----------



## windspace (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm not getting the email response after checking out.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 20, 2021)

windspace said:


> I'm not getting the email response after checking out.


In my case it took about 10-15 minutes. It shouldn't take much longer than 20-30 min.


----------



## windspace (Dec 20, 2021)

windspace said:


> I'm not getting the email response after checking out.


Oops...pilot error here. Autofill was plugging in a misspelled email and I didn't notice. All good now!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 20, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> In my case it took about 10-15 minutes. It shouldn't take much longer than 20-30 min.


Do you mean your Pulse key took that long to arrive?


----------



## odod (Dec 20, 2021)

i have soo much fun with it, thank you audioollie


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 20, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Do you mean your Pulse key took that long to arrive?


I received Audio Ollie's email confirmation at 5:54 pm, Pulsedownloader email is tamped at 6:13 pm. 

No big deal, it is worth it.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 21, 2021)

CGR said:


> See my post above


Thank you! 😊


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you...it sounds lovely.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 21, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> The Memoir Piano is a prologue to our upcoming 1923 grand piano collection featuring the charming, rich tones of a Mason & Hamlin grand. This is one of the most beautiful instruments I’ve ever had the privilege of sampling, so I’m incredibly proud to give you this in celebration of hitting 1000 subscribers.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> ...




My humble contribution...



▼

Thanks again! There's so much that can be done with this library.  Great sonic palette...

Andre


----------



## cedricm (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks & merry Christmas!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Dec 21, 2021)

Wow guys! I didn't make it back on to VI until this morning and I'm speechless! So cool to hear you already making beautiful music with the piano. Thank you for sharing that with me. 

I can't tell you how rewarding my very short Youtube experience has been up to this point because it's provided an opportunity to connect personally with so many of you. It's one of the best decisions I've made, and makes the world of sample development exponentially more enjoyable and gratifying. I'm so looking forward to what's to come in 2022, and I hope you all continue to join me for the ride. 

Have a wonderful Holiday and happy New Year!

Ollie


----------



## Refugee (Dec 21, 2021)

Joined VI a couple of days ago. Haven't even posted an intro and saw this and thought I'd give it a go. Wow. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 21, 2021)

Kind thanks to Audio Ollie for this lovely gift! I was first introduced to the sound of the Mason & Hamlin piano brand by a library available at Pianobook; it really has a characteristic old-school charm and a singing tone. Looking forward to using this.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 21, 2021)

This is perhaps the best freebie that I’ve ever downloaded. It has a beautiful, nostalgic tone, and it’s very inspirational to play. What a gift! Thank you, Ollie, and Merry Christmas, if you celebrate, and a Happy New Year!

Scarlet Jerry
P.S. love the story about you and your girlfriend in your grandmother’s basement.


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 21, 2021)

What a gift! Thank you very much!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you very much for this nice Christmas gift! I wasn't looking for another piano to add to my arsenal, but after hearing it I couldn't resist to download it. And now, after trying it out , all I can say is I just can't wait to discover that upcoming 1923 grand piano you're talking about!  Just wow!! Such a lovely tone! Thank you so much.


----------



## Mucusman (Dec 21, 2021)

The programming especially in some of the multis is magical. A true gem. And as a free gift… much appreciated! I’m in love.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Dec 21, 2021)

Mucusman said:


> The programming especially in some of the multis is magical. A true gem. And as a free gift… much appreciated! I’m in love.


More multis to come soon  Glad you like them.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 22, 2021)

Thank you very much Audio Ollie


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 22, 2021)

This is a lovely piano! Thank you so much!


----------



## A/V4U (Dec 22, 2021)

Oh lovely sound Thanks Audio Ollie Happy Holidays


----------



## SteveK (Dec 28, 2021)

Audio Ollie
Thank you so much for this beautiful gift. I played it for the first time yesterday and found it so inspiring. I wrote a new piano piece almost immediately which I will refine today. The tones are warm, nostalgic and just a joy to play.

The multis were a real treat surprise and very interesting. Would love to know more about how they are made as I’m only a recent upgrader to full Kontakt and not had time to explore what can be done with layers and sequencing/Arps etc

Thanks again and a very Happy New Year to you
Steve


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 30, 2021)

This piano is beautiful! Thanks a lot for this. I’m really looking forward to the full version.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 30, 2021)

Wow lovely tone - well done!


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 30, 2021)

I grabbed it. Wow! This piano is very inspirational. I have a *lot* of piano VSTs but this has something very special - the top end sparkles, the low end is dark and brooding, but the mids! Oh but the mids are clear and pure and true... WOW. The source instrument must be incredible to play. Great, great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## CGR (Feb 6, 2022)

The Memoir Piano has a lovely solid tone which works very well in a mix. Here's a little laid back idea I made featuring the piano. Thanks @Audio Ollie for the generosity. Looking forward to the release of the full version


----------



## mixedmoods (Jul 11, 2022)

Since it's release this has become one of my favorite piano sounds in my arsenal (and I have quite a few). Thats why I was wondering if there are some news on the full version of it ...
Maybe @Audio Ollie could give us a quick update?


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 11, 2022)

I feel bad for getting Memoir for free. Maybe we should all give it back and then @Audio Ollie can sell it back to us?  

PS - Can I recommend blending _I. Concert Grand _with _Ark 2 Roon Piano Sustains_. Magical.


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 11, 2022)

View attachment memento.mp3


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi, thanks for the wonderful piano! 
Is this for Full Kontakt version 6 and above only?
I try to run it in the latest update of Kontakt 5, and an error message tells me my Kontakt is too old.
So, i run it successfully in the latest Kontakt player, but the word DEMO appears on it, and it stops working after a little while during the session. Is this supposed to happen? 
Thanks


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 23, 2022)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Hi, thanks for the wonderful piano!
> Is this for Full Kontakt version 6 and above only?
> I try to run it in the latest update of Kontakt 5, and an error message tells me my Kontakt is too old.
> So, i run it successfully in the latest Kontakt player, but the word DEMO appears on it, and it stops working after a little while during the session. Is this supposed to happen?
> Thanks


Yes, it require Kontakt Full version 6.6.1 or higher to run. 
Otherwise, you can demo it for ~15 minutes max per session with Kontakt Player.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jul 23, 2022)

Thank you for the super fast answer!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jul 27, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Since it's release this has become one of my favorite piano sounds in my arsenal (and I have quite a few). Thats why I was wondering if there are some news on the full version of it ...
> Maybe @Audio Ollie could give us a quick update?


Hey all! I'm so glad to hear you're enjoying the library. 

The full version will be out in a couple months if all goes to plan. It's going to be a part of a whole new product line which I've been working on for the past year or so (part of the reason I've been MIA for a while). 

To give you a little more info so you know what to expect - the full version is going to be a more complete collection based on the memoir concept. The material yet to be released is comprised mostly of prepared techniques (mallets, picks, ebows etc. ) rather than a more detailed version of the existing piano patches. I know a lot of you were hoping for a super deep sampled main piano instrument which is definitely something I'd consider revisiting, but this particular library was designed to be more of a tonal exploration than anything else. It's kind of interesting though, in the early tests we did some comparisons of a version with more dynamics, chromatic sampling, and round robin and to my surprise I didn't really prefer it! Also it'll be under $50. 

I hope you all are doing well!

Ollie


----------

